# Orchid Dottyback



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Anyone have experiences to share with this fish? Everything I read makes them sound like a great little reef fish and I can get a tank bred one which appeals to me. 

Thanks for your input


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Never had one, but I say go for it! I think I will get a similiar fish on my next purchase. They seem to have a lot of personality...


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

I think I probably will but I wont be adding him for a while. My tentative stock list for my 40g Reef is

False Perc Pair
Midas Blenny
Orchid Dottyback
Coral Beauty
Mystery Wrasse

Not sure if this is too many fish or if the balance of rock dwellers vs open swimmers is right but I have plenty of time to figure it out. Should be introducing the clowns on Friday assuming tank parameters are still looking good then.


----------

